# Fl. gulf coast



## Mike Kennedy (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,happy late new year.
Anyone have experience camping with an RV around Bradenton Fl?
I'd like your suggestion's, experience's, or your thought's.
Considering this spring or next and looking for advice.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

if you decide on a little farther north, i can help but Orlando is about as far as i know, sorry.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank's we'll keep that in mind.
We've vacationed at Anamaria island and Sarasota before and really liked it. 
I'd like Bradenton area for the Pirates spring training.


----------

